# Over 600mg Boldenone



## Machine455 (Mar 5, 2011)

Has anyone ran over 600mg of equipoise a week?  I heard there really isn't much benifit to doing so, but sides would be controlable if any.  I just have a surplus and figured why not.  If anyone has any experience or feedback on why or why not I'd appreciate it.  I'm also running 750mg of T enanthate as well.


----------



## roll tide (Mar 5, 2011)

I ran 700mg of EQ and 500mg of Test E a couple of times and didnt see much of a difference than running 600mgs of EQ. I should of bumped up my Test E a little bit.
You cant go wrong with running that cycle. I would run it at least 15 weeks.


----------



## cutright (Mar 5, 2011)

Most of the polls from people who have ran it a lot say that there is a big difference when you jump from 400 to 600 but anything over 600 seem to gain no new benefits


----------



## theBIGness (Mar 5, 2011)

watch your BP mine goes way up on a high eq dose


----------



## Machine455 (Mar 5, 2011)

cutright said:


> Most of the polls from people who have ran it a lot say that there is a big difference when you jump from 400 to 600 but anything over 600 seem to gain no new benefits


 

I heard the same info.  I wonder why the benefits of running over 600 of eq are negligable, but running double that amount of test results in huge gain increases?


----------



## BigBird (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep, been running EQ at 625mg EW for the last 16 weeks.  Loving it.  Like others, I too, have heard/read there is a negligible difference once dose exeeds 600mg.  However, I"ve heard arguments that 800mg is the top spot as far as results.  I've put my faith in the 600 (625mg) and it has worked out well to say the least.  Test dose has also been from 650-750mg EW.  Not to mention the oral part of my stack.  

And your last post indicates more results with doubling the dose of test but not the case with EQ.  This is because EQ is not Test.  Test is test and EQ is Boldenone.  What applies with one substance does not always carry over to another.  Two different animals in this case my friend. 

Regarding EQ, the most noticeable sides for me have been EXTREME NON-Stop hunger and lots of sweating!  Although test will play a role in this, the EQ has kicked these up another notch.  Not much in the way of negative sides from EQ, at least at these doses in my experience.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 5, 2011)

800mg EW is my sweet spot.  I adore it's hunger pain side effects! 




/V


----------



## BigBird (Mar 5, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> 800mg EW is my sweet spot. I adore it's hunger pain side effects!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I know I've heard that 800mg is the Sweet Spot vs. 600mg.  But anything over the 800mg would supposedly be a waste of time and gear for 99% of us the way I understand it.  I haven't attempted to go over the 625mg.  Since I'm getting the expected textbook results at this dose I don't see any point in going up to the 800mg.  But I won't lie to you - it's tempting!


----------



## Machine455 (Mar 5, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Yep, been running EQ at 625mg EW for the last 16 weeks. Loving it. Like others, I too, have heard/read there is a negligible difference once dose exeeds 600mg. However, I"ve heard arguments that 800mg is the top spot as far as results. I've put my faith in the 600 (625mg) and it has worked out well to say the least. Test dose has also been from 650-750mg EW. Not to mention the oral part of my stack.
> 
> And your last post indicates more results with doubling the dose of test but not the case with EQ. This is because EQ is not Test. Test is test and EQ is Boldenone. What applies with one substance does not always carry over to another. Two different animals in this case my friend.
> 
> Regarding EQ, the most noticeable sides for me have been EXTREME NON-Stop hunger and lots of sweating! Although test will play a role in this, the EQ has kicked these up another notch. Not much in the way of negative sides from EQ, at least at these doses in my experience.


 

Even though test and boldenone are two different coumpounds, they both act on the same androgen receptors becuase eq is a derivative of the testosterone molecule(along with all AAS).  So i wonder why eq seems to stop binding on the receptors at higher doses, if that is even the reason why.


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 5, 2011)

The sweet spot is a little different for everyone. Some people are more sensitive to the drug and some less sensitive.  If you are less sensitive you may need more.  On average I would say 400-600 mg/w is a good dose without much side effects for most.  I went up to a gram for a while once and got high RBCs and anxiety.  It made me harder though but not worth the sides.


----------



## ROID (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm only on week 5 @ 400mg EW but I'm starting to enjoy it.  I'm glad I didn't start @ 800mg like i originally planned.


----------



## GMO (Mar 6, 2011)

Machine455 said:


> Has anyone ran over 600mg of equipoise a week?  I heard there really isn't much benifit to doing so, but sides would be controlable if any.  I just have a surplus and figured why not.  If anyone has any experience or feedback on why or why not I'd appreciate it.  I'm also running 750mg of T enanthate as well.



750mg of test and 600mg of EQ should give you great gains if you run it long enough.  There's really no need to go any higher than that as long as your gear is dosed properly.


----------



## Machine455 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Crank (Mar 6, 2011)

im less sensitive to eq. need 800. not sure why. same for deca.


----------



## GMO (Mar 6, 2011)

Crank said:


> im less sensitive to eq. need 800. not sure why. same for deca.



That's because you are a f**king BEAST bro


----------



## zok37 (Mar 7, 2011)

Has anyone ran over 600mg of equipoise a week? I heard there really isn't much benifit to doing so, but sides would be controlable if any. I just have a surplus and figured why not. If anyone has any experience or feedback on why or why not I'd appreciate it. I'm also running 750mg of T enanthate as well. 

I am gone be running similar cycle in july plus test prop and anvar. let us know how your cycle turns out.


----------



## dave.b (Mar 7, 2011)

yeah victors got it 800 is the sweet spot,i dont do anything less than that when its eq....insuline helps bigtime aswell...


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 7, 2011)

Quick question for you guys.
I know EQ should be run 16 weeks for some good gains ect.

Got a buddy who's just recovered from a Shoulder OP.
He was going to throw in a low dose of Deca and 600mg of EQ for 12 weeks.
Hes not bothered about Gains just what effect it would have aiding him on his recovery.
Do you think he should just leave it ?


----------



## ROID (Mar 7, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Quick question for you guys.
> I know EQ should be run 16 weeks for some good gains ect.
> 
> Got a buddy who's just recovered from a Shoulder OP.
> ...



I would just recover and leave the gear for when i was recovered.

If not, might as well get ready for another surgery. IMO   opinion of a guy with shoulder problems


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 7, 2011)

He is recovered.
Doc gave him the all clear to start workout out again.
Hes taking it easy and starting out light,
He's on HRT so wanted to add in the Deca/EQ to help him along a bit.


----------



## ROID (Mar 7, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> He is recovered.
> Doc gave him the all clear to start workout out again.
> Hes taking it easy and starting out light,
> He's on HRT so wanted to add in the Deca/EQ to help him along a bit.



oh.........

I would do it if it were me but take it easy. 

What type of surgery did he have ?

I need a shoulder capsoloraphy (spl) on my left.


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't know the name of the surgery.
Had to get bone spurs removed because they where tearing up his tendons.
Sounds nasty.
Lucky for me all i got is a shoulder that click when i bench.


----------



## G3 (Mar 7, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Don't know the name of the surgery.
> Had to get bone spurs removed because they where tearing up his tendons.
> Sounds nasty.
> Lucky for me all i got is a shoulder that click when i bench.


 
Blaze, get that checked out by a good ortho guy. Clicks aren't good. Unfortunately, a voice of experience.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 7, 2011)

The results from a 600mg dose to a 800mg dose are usually the most noticeable with EQ. I always run @ 800.

-T


----------

